# ZFS rolling snapshots with cron+script



## aXon (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello there,

I have been using ZFS for over two years now on a smallish server setup (4x2TB) and always liked the idea of inexpensive snapshot creation. I recently changed my server to FreeBSD and have come across this issue again, prompting me to finally get to grips with it and creating a small bash script, handling creation as well as deletion of snapshots. If you are interested, feel free to test it and if you are keen, please make suggestions on how to improve, even if not feel free to use it, as it makes backing up things as easy as a few small entries in a crontab.
https://github.com/aXon/ZFS-snap

Regards,
aXon

PS: I reckon there is something already more sophisticated out there, I was just not too determined to find out about it before going on and putting it together


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 16, 2012)

I have one as well 

https://github.com/graudeejs/zfSnap (sysutils/zfsnap)


----------



## aXon (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks  

A quick search on ifs on fresh ports reveals a selection of packages on this issue  Well, I have been using FreeBSD for less than a week


----------

